
First look at Shell’s new electric car charging stations - prostoalex
https://electrek.co/2017/09/27/shell-new-electric-car-charging-gas-stations/
======
alexc05
> Shell and Allego are talking about increasing the rate to £0.49p next year.
> If they do, it would render the station completely useless.

umm... that's a bit hyperbolic. It would render the station "premium priced
vs. home charging" or even vs. the Tesla charging stations at £0.20p.

It would still recharge the drivers car. That's the part that is useful.
"Giving away electricity for slightly more than cost" isn't the useful bit.

~~~
greglindahl
Have you ever seen an electric car driver a few seconds after learning that a
charging station costs half a pound per kwh (that's US$0.66/kwh)?

They'll be hyperbolic all right :-)

~~~
alexc05
Ha ha - OK that's funny. But realistically it changes the value proposition
for owning your own charger at home, or going to a Tesla charging station
where the cost is 20p.

I mean when I lived in the UK Gas was something over a pound per liter
(roughly $5 USD/gallon)

So on a typical mid sized car with a 15 gallon tank we're looking at about a
$75 fillup.

Compare to the cost of a full charge electric with an 85kwh battery. $58 USD
to fill (at 50p ) $23 USD to fill at a tesla charger and $10 to fill up at
home.

